

Obama Wants Kids To Make Video Games - donna
http://gizmodo.com/5640744/obama-wants-kids-to-make-video-games

======
donna
I love it! I was part of the "where in the world is Carmen" team. What a
fantastic way to motivate kids in science, technology, engineering, and math.

